# KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT,HILLSBORO OR.O7/29/07 ∙



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

http://www.dominio.com/imagen.gif
THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT IONCE AGAIN COMING TO THE WEST COAST,CALLING ALL HOPPERS FROM THE WEST COAST,OREGON,WASHINGTON,NEVADA,CALIFORNIA,ARIZONA,IDAHO AND BEYOND,$2500.00 + IN HOP CASH PRIZES.
SINGLE PUMP
DOUBLE PUMP
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL
DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL,
CAR/TRUCK DANCE.
INSANE HOP EVENT,PLUS CAR SHOW,MOTORCYCLE STUNTS,BIKINI CONTEST AND RAP PERFORMERS(TBA)
HILLSBORO OREGON JULY 29TH 2007


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PROMOTED BY-










TO BIGGESTCHEESE: WATCH VOL. 1

&
CHECK OUT MY HOUSE AND ME BREAKN OFF DOUBLE PUMPS.

LOWRIDING COMES FIRST


I WILL BE DOWN SOUTH


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 29 2007, 05:58 PM~8002576
> *http://www.dominio.com/imagen.gif
> THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT IONCE AGAIN COMING TO THE WEST COAST,CALLING ALL HOPPERS FROM THE WEST COAST,OREGON,WASHINGTON,NEVADA,CALIFORNIA,ARIZONA,IDAHO AND BEYOND,$2500.00 + IN HOP CASH PRIZES.
> SINGLE PUMP
> ...


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2007, 06:12 PM~8002685
> *PROMOTED BY-
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhhhhhhhhhh!!now the words war are between ryan and tim!!what a match!good luck in the south bryan!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HELPN U OUT DILLY. AND TATORTOT

THANKS HOMIE THE HOPS ARE GUNNA BE CRACKN DOWN THERE   

IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND ON THEM CYLINDERS LET ME KNOW.

OH I CALLED HOMIE MANUEL TODAY HE REMEMBERS THE OFFER TOO.

IF I HIT UP THAT SHOW SOUNDS ILL GET SHOT UP AND STABBED

L.A. ITS NOT LIKE THAT- COLORS AND CLUBS GET ALONG

NO WAR HERE..JUST A NAZI HELPIN OUT.. KICK ME IN THE HEAD 4 IT :0


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

is there any prizes if it looks good but still chips?


yo e-rock isn't down the street from your house we can all come over to help you push.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT S UP WITH U AND E ROCK FRANCISCO? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

The Rules:
Owner on the switch(at least give it a try)
Keep it clean(chrome & paint)
Real lowriders role on 13's


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2007, 08:31 PM~8004438
> *The Rules:
> Owner on the switch(at least give it a try)
> Keep it clean(chrome & paint)
> ...



OH SORRY I KEEP BUMPIN UP YOUR TOPIC. IM DONE NOW.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 29 2007, 05:58 PM~8002576
> *http://www.dominio.com/imagen.gif
> THE KING OF THE SWTCH EVENT IONCE AGAIN COMING TO THE WEST COAST,CALLING ALL HOPPERS FROM THE WEST COAST,OREGON,WASHINGTON,NEVADA,CALIFORNIA,ARIZONA,IDAHO AND BEYOND,$2500.00 + IN HOP CASH PRIZES.
> SINGLE PUMP
> ...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 30 2007, 01:26 AM~8005645
> *Its $500 per class right not $2500
> *


WE HAVE $2500 FROM SPONSORS,,IF WE GET MORE SPONSORS THE PRIZE WILL BE HIGHER,ABOUT $750 FOR CLASS,OR MORE!!NOTICE,,THERES ABOUT 5 CLASSES,,BUT IF THEY DONT GET AT LEAS 3 CARS,,WE WILL PUT THAT MONEY INTO A DIFFEREN CLASS,THAT MEAS MORE MONEY


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2007, 09:12 PM~8002685
> *PROMOTED BY-
> 
> 
> ...













WTF IS THAT?? ABORTION GONE BAD???


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@May 29 2007, 06:55 PM~8003048
> *YOU ALL READY KNOW THE LOWCOS ARE COMIN
> *


LOWCOS CAR HOPPERS ARE MORE THAN WELCOME,,COME OVER AND GET SOME CASH IN THE HOP!!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

What are your rules for single street consider and single radical?and for double pump street and double pump radical.give me the exact mesurements please.don't want to make a long trip and be out of luck


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 31 2007, 02:39 AM~8013348
> *What are your rules for single street consider and single radical?and for double pump street and double pump radical.give me the exact mesurements please.don't want to make a long trip and be out of luck
> *


NO BULLSHIT....POST THEM UP PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 31 2007, 01:39 AM~8013348
> *What are your rules for single street consider and single radical?and for double pump street and double pump radical.give me the exact mesurements please.don't want to make a long trip and be out of luck
> *


SUP NENE!YOUR TRAVIESO HOPPER WILL MAKE IT TO THE STREET SINGLE,NOW,RADICAL SINGLE MEANS THE TRAILING ARMS BOTTOM EXTENDED AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE!,NO NEED FOR UPER ARMS OR SHOCKS,SO FOR STREET SINGLE:
UPER TRAILING,NO MORE THAN 4 INCHES EXTENDED,,BOTTOM TRAILING ARMS NO MORE THAN 3 INCHES EXTENDED,,CHAINS OK,SHOCKS OPTIONAL!,NO MORE THAN 10 BATTERIES FOR STREET,,FOR SINGLE RADICAL,,NO MORE THAN 14 BATTERIES,,.DOUBLE PUMP STREET:
MAXIMUM EXTENTIONS ON TRAILING,,UPER,,NO MORE THAN 6 INCHES,,BOTTOM,,NO MORE THAN 3 INCHES,NO MORE THAN 14 BATTERIES FOR DOUBLE,,NOW DOUBLE RADICAL,, YOU CAN MODIFY OR EXTEN BOTTOM TRAILING AS MUCH AS YOU WISH,,AS LONG AS THE CAR DONT GET STUCK,,IF STUCK WIIL THE LAST HOP B-4 GETTING STUCK WILL COUNT!NO DOUBLE SWTCH AND NO MORE THAN 16 BATTERIES!SO I HOPE I ANSWERED ALL YOUR QUESTIONS,,IF NOT ASK ME HOMIE,,,OR CALL (503)757 9732,BILLY :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THIS ARE THE KING OF THE SWTCH HOP RULES:
SINGLE PUMP STREET,=10 BATTERIES,UPER TRAILING ARMS CAN BE EXTENDED UP TO 4 INCHES,BOTTOM,UP TO 3 INCHES,CHAINS OK,SHOCKS OPTIONAL,
DOUBLE PUMP STREET.=14 BATTERIES,UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN BE EXTENDED UP TO 6 INCHES,BOTTOM NO MORE THAN 3 INCHES,NO MORE THAN 4 PUMPS IN THE TRUNK 2 FOR THE FRONT ,2 FOR THE BACK.
SINGLE PUMP RADICAL=14 BATTERIES,EXTEND YOUR TRAILING ARMS AS MUCH AS YOU WANT,SINGLE PUMP FOR THE FRONT,NO MORE THAN 2 FOR THE BACK SUSPENTION!
DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL=UP TO 16 BATTERIES,NO LIMITS ON EXTENTIONS FOR BOTTOM TRAILING ARMS!SINGLE SWTCH FOR THE FRONT,2 PUMPS FOR THE FRONT,2 FOR THE BACK.
ATTENTION ALL HOPPERS!!MUST BE HOPPING ON TIRES NO GREATER THAN 185,75,14,,OR 185,75,13'S,BACK BUMPER MUST LAY DOWN TO 24"INCHES FROM GROUND!(503)757 9732 FOR INFO!ALL CHEAPERS WELCOME TOO!PURO LOCOS WILL REPRESENT THIS EVENT WITH 3 SINGLES,2 DOUBLES,AND 4 RADICALS,,SO DONT STAY HOME,,INSAINE HOP EVENT ON JULY 29TH, AT HILLSBORO OREGON! :wave: :worship:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

This show is going to be pretty HUGE!! Im trying to bring in some BIG NAME artists to give a lil extra to the people that come to our shows )


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SUPERSIZE ME BILLY


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

the big guy next to billy thats the "BIG TWINKY" hard core puro locos. thats the craziest member of the club


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 2 2007, 07:26 PM~8030577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the big guy next to billy thats the "BIG TWINKY" hard core puro locos. thats the craziest member of the club


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

the 62', 63' and 64' PURO LOCOS radical hoppeS,WILL DEBUT AT THIS EVENT,,PLUS MANY MORE FROM OTHER STATES,BRING YOUR THANG AND HOP UNTIL THE MOTTORS BURN OUT!! :wow:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

REALLY WHO?


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 3 2007, 02:31 PM~8033556
> *the 62', 63' and 64' PURO LOCOS radical hoppeS,WILL DEBUT AT THIS EVENT,,PLUS MANY MORE FROM OTHER STATES,BRING YOUR THANG AND HOP UNTIL THE MOTTORS  BURN OUT!! :wow:
> *



HELL YA!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 3 2007, 03:34 PM~8033749
> *REALLY WHO?
> *


NON OF YOUR DAMN BUSSINES,,YOU ARE GONNA BE SOMEWHERE IN CALI!!SO DONT WORRY WHO COMES AND WHO DOESNT,,THIS SHIT STILL HAPPENING,,WE DONT NEED ASSKISERS ,SO AS FAR AS I KNOW THERES ALREADY ABOUT 10 DIFERENT HOPERS CONFIRMED,,UNLESS YOU ARE SCARRING THEM AWAY!!YOU SHOULDNT NEVER TELL PPL YOU GAVE ME SOME CYLINDERS,,2 DIFERENT PPL TOLD ME,,AND THEY WERE NOT FROM MY CLUB,,THATS :angry: WHY IM PISSED AT YOU HOMIE! :angry:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

what about drop down's


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ask manuel homeboy - ill already called him he remembers. thats all that really matters to me. Much respect for that man. How did i scare off any body. I told you i would be happy to get shit out for your raffles.
You turned that down too.

So now I am a kiss ass- wtf I ever do to you

I aint a liar bro bro


----------



## 8ballrollin (Feb 16, 2007)

I am thinking RI will be in tha house, just kickin it.....


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

you know who will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

theres nothing better then going to a car show and getting home 10 minutes afterward


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jun 4 2007, 01:13 PM~8039639
> *what about drop down's
> *


DROP DOWNS? YOU MEAN HOW LOW ON THE BACK BUMPER THE WILL HAVE TO LAY? 24 INCHES,,ANY MORE QUESTIONS,,FEEL FREE TO ASK,,IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GONNA RAISE THE GIVE AWAY MONEY IF WE KEEP GETTING MORE HOPPERS FROM CALI OR NEVADA,ARIZONA AS WELL,,MORE SPONSORS INTERESTED IF WE GET MORE PPL TO SHOW AND HOP! :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jun 4 2007, 02:13 PM~8039639
> *what about drop down's
> *


I THINK HE'S IS TALKING ABOUT FRAME DROP-DOWNS


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 4 2007, 09:39 PM~8043004
> *I THINK HE'S IS TALKING ABOUT FRAME DROP-DOWNS
> *


OHHH I GOT IT,,NO BIG DEAL AS HOW DROP YOUR FRAME IS,,BRING IT AND HOP IT!!AS LONG AS IT PASSES ALL OTHER RULES,,(BATTERIES AND PUMPS,,TRAILING ARMS AND STUFF)


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jun 4 2007, 08:33 PM~8042487
> *theres nothing better then going to a car show and getting home 10 minutes afterward
> *


damn jaime getting lazy.
just think how long mondo has to sit on the bus to get there no cool
:thumbsdown:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 4 2007, 09:42 PM~8043027
> *OHHH I GOT IT,,NO BIG DEAL AS HOW DROP YOUR FRAME IS,,BRING IT AND HOP IT!!AS LONG AS IT PASSES ALL OTHER RULES,,(BATTERIES AND PUMPS,,TRAILING ARMS AND STUFF)
> *




He's talking about droping down the mounts for the trailering arms in the rear


----------



## truucha (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2007, 06:12 PM~8002685
> *PROMOTED BY-
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BOOTH, YOU MUST HAVE SOLD ALOT OF PRODUCT THAT DAY ????


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 4 2007, 09:36 PM~8043403
> *damn jaime getting lazy.
> just think how long mondo has to sit on the bus to get there no cool
> :thumbsdown:
> *



last year i had a major gas leak but still rolled it... and hit switches...
what ya got on that...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 4 2007, 10:44 PM~8043437
> *He's talking about droping down the mounts for the trailering arms in the rear
> *


thanx,,i already talk to them,,is kool for our show to have drop downs,,as long the trailing arms dont exeed the rules!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jun 4 2007, 11:53 PM~8043695
> *NICE BOOTH, YOU MUST HAVE SOLD ALOT OF PRODUCT THAT DAY ????
> *


LOL TRUUCHA,,BUT I THINK HE WAS HAVING A YARD SALE..LOL..OPS!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TRUUCHA, SORRY YOU MISSED THE I SHOW UP HERE. GOOD TIMES-- 


RIDER CHRONICLES AINT LEAVING A HOP IN HIS OWN BACKYARD. PLEASE COME BY OUR *BOOTH* AT THE PUROS LOCOS SHOW.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jun 5 2007, 07:04 AM~8044352
> *last year i had a major gas leak but still rolled it... and hit switches...
> what ya got on that...
> *


look at my aviator that's from last year one last gas hop :biggrin: 
hope the city ain't still mad about there street


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

this is going to be a badass event..hope to see alot of clubs come out and solo riders are welcome too :biggrin: :biggrin:   uffin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

gonna be my first time to a Puro Locos show, cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 5 2007, 05:11 PM~8048566
> *look at my aviator that's from last year one last gas hop :biggrin:
> hope the city ain't still mad about there street
> *



:biggrin: ..i remember that, crackin jokes on the curb waiting for jay to get back....
but i thought you had them sweet looking "pink" springs back then :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 5 2007, 10:27 PM~8050483
> *gonna be my first time to a Puro Locos show, cant wait :biggrin:
> *


YOU WONT BE DISSAPOINTENT,,HOPE YOU BRING ENOUGH BATTERIES FOR YOUR CAMERA, THIS IS A NON STOP ACTION HOP EVENT,,NO TO MENTION THE BITCHES AND HOES!! :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 6 2007, 10:49 AM~8053323
> *YOU WONT BE DISSAPOINTENT,,HOPE YOU  BRING ENOUGH BATTERIES FOR YOUR CAMERA, THIS IS A NON STOP ACTION HOP EVENT,,NO TO MENTION THE BITCHES AND HOES!! :0
> *


OH YA I KNOW ITS GONNA BE COOL, WHATS ON THE FOOD MENU? WE AINT BIG CAUSE WE HAVE THIGHROID PROBLEMS :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 11:59 AM~8053379
> *OH YA I KNOW ITS GONNA BE COOL, WHATS ON THE FOOD MENU? WE AINT BIG CAUSE WE HAVE THIGHROID PROBLEMS :biggrin:
> *


FROM MEXICAN FOOD TO BARBECUE RIBS ABD CHICKEN,,UNLESS YOU WANT TO MAKE A TRIP TO BURGER KING! :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 6 2007, 11:02 AM~8053396
> *FROM MEXICAN FOOD TO BARBECUE RIBS ABD CHICKEN,,UNLESS YOU WANT TO MAKE A TRIP TO BURGER KING! :cheesy:
> *


HELL NO BURGER KING FOR ME, TACOS AND RIBS & CHICKEN & TORTAS, LOL


----------



## garcia503 (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jun 5 2007, 07:04 AM~8044352
> *last year i had a major gas leak but still rolled it... and hit switches...
> what ya got on that...
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## garcia503 (Jul 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jun 5 2007, 07:04 AM~8044352
> *last year i had a major gas leak but still rolled it... and hit switches...
> what ya got on that...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

COUPLE MORE SHOWS TO ATTEND BEFORE THIS ONE,,MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDER,, CRUISE EARLY ON SATURDAY ON HILLSBORO STREETS,LOTS OF HOPPERS EXPECTED TO BE HERE..LOTS OF WOMEN,,BRING YOUR SISTERS OR FRIENDS.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 11 2007, 12:25 AM~8080479
> *COUPLE MORE SHOWS TO ATTEND BEFORE THIS ONE,,MARK IT ON YOUR CALENDER,, CRUISE EARLY ON SATURDAY ON HILLSBORO STREETS,LOTS OF HOPPERS EXPECTED TO BE HERE..LOTS OF WOMEN,,BRING YOUR SISTERS OR FRIENDS.
> *


bring your sisters damn homie get out more :twak:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 29 2007, 06:12 PM~8002685
> *PROMOTED BY-
> 
> 
> ...


damn i hope he wasn't one of those guys busted at the swapmeet for bootlegn' :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

COME BY THE BOOTH!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jun 11 2007, 10:03 AM~8081942
> *damn i hope he wasn't one of those guys busted at the swapmeet for bootlegn' :biggrin:
> *


NUHH,I THINK THESE DVD'S ARE LEGIT! :0


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

show's gonna be poppin' :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THE INVITE IS FOR ALL OF YOU,HOPPERS,SHOW CARS.BIKES,MOTORCYCLES,4X4'S,DONKS,CLASSICS,LOWRIDERS,IMPORTS,

ALL HOPPERS WANTED,,LOTS OF CASH PAYOUT,WHO'S COMMING TO DA HOP FOR THE CASH?? hno: :wow:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 13 2007, 08:16 AM~8096276
> *THE INVITE IS FOR ALL OF YOU,HOPPERS,SHOW CARS.BIKES,MOTORCYCLES,4X4'S,DONKS,CLASSICS,LOWRIDERS,IMPORTS,
> 
> ALL HOPPERS WANTED,,LOTS OF CASH PAYOUT,WHO'S COMMING TO DA HOP FOR THE CASH?? hno:  :wow:
> *




:0 DONKS GOTTA PAY DOUBLE THOUGHT......................J/K :biggrin:





CISCO YOU CAN PUT THOSE 26'S BACK ON YOUR WAGON :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jun 13 2007, 12:04 PM~8097299
> *:0 DONKS GOTTA PAY DOUBLE THOUGHT......................J/K :biggrin:
> CISCO YOU CAN PUT THOSE 26'S BACK ON YOUR WAGON :biggrin:
> *


SIMON CISCO,,THEN HOP THA WAGON ON 26TH,,GET MAJOR AIR!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HA HA HA


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B THERE BRO


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jun 14 2007, 08:18 PM~8107412
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B THERE BRO
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jun 14 2007, 08:18 PM~8107412
> *ROLLERZ ONLY WILL B THERE BRO
> *


I GUARANTEE YOU WILL HAVE GOOD TIMES AT THIS SHOW! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 15 2007, 10:56 PM~8114939
> *I GUARANTEE YOU WILL HAVE GOOD TIMES AT THIS SHOW! :cheesy:
> *


HAVE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 16 2007, 07:58 AM~8115828
> *HAVE A GOOD SHOW
> *


THANX FOR THA WISHES ,,SEE YA AROUND!


----------



## mr.green65 (Jul 13, 2005)

noone, who's the sponsers for this show ??? will suave be putting on any artist ??


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.green65_@Jun 17 2007, 10:31 PM~8124595
> *noone, who's the sponsers for this show ??? will suave be putting on any artist ??
> *


I HAVENT SPOKE TO SUAVE YET,BUT I GUESS LICKS&TRICKS IS BRINGING SOME TOP ARTISTS. :0 WE STILL LOKING FOR SPONSORS,,SO FAR WE GOT ABOUT 8 OF THEM,,THIS YEAR WE ARE ADDING NEW CLASSES FOR SHOW,ATVS,4X4'S,MUSCLE CARS,SUV'S,MINITRUCKS,,AND OF COUSE,LOWRIDERS,CLASSICS,BIKES,MOTORCYCLES,OHHHHH DONT FORGET THE STUNTS,,WE MIGTH HAVE DIRT BIKE STUNTS THIS YEARS AND OTHER KIND OF ACTIVITIES,INVOLVING THE US ARMY AND THE US NAVY.LOTS OF OTHER VENDORS.CALL IF YOU ARE A VENDOR AND WOULD LIKE A SPACE.(503)757 9732 :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WEATHER SHOULD BE NICE,ONE MORE MONTH ,GET YOUR HYDROS READY PPL.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOP SHOP_@Jun 4 2007, 01:13 PM~8039639
> *what about drop down's
> *


WHATS UP HOP SHOP,,YOU KNOW DROP DOWN ARE OK WITH US,,BRING YOU HOPPER,,GET SOME CASH!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@May 29 2007, 07:14 PM~8003213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OHH YEAH THATS ME,UNDER THE BLUE REGAL,, :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

http://wwwlayitlow.cc/images/010/4untitled.bmp


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 22 2007, 12:10 PM~8155675
> *OHH YEAH THATS ME,UNDER THE BLUE REGAL,, :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jun 13 2007, 12:04 PM~8097299
> *:0 DONKS GOTTA PAY DOUBLE THOUGHT......................J/K :biggrin:
> CISCO YOU CAN PUT THOSE 26'S BACK ON YOUR WAGON :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

what up billy


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jun 25 2007, 12:42 PM~8172325
> *what up billy
> *


Q-VO JUAN,,YOU READY FOR THE HILSBORO SHOW O QUE GUEY?? :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

sisco is gonna hop tha wagon and get some prize!!


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

my car doesn't hop show car/street car thats it. i'll be there to rep. for the homies


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

ANY ROOM FOR TUCKS TO HOP AND WHAT PAGE ARE YOUR RULES ON :0 :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 25 2007, 02:44 PM~8173116
> *Q-VO JUAN,,YOU READY FOR THE HILSBORO SHOW O QUE GUEY?? :biggrin:
> *


pues aguevo que si guey!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 27 2007, 12:08 AM~8185014
> *ANY ROOM FOR TUCKS TO HOP AND WHAT PAGE ARE YOUR RULES ON  :0  :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
> *


anything that hopps is welcome,,so are you talking about a radical or a street hopper? we can put the radical with other radicals,,and so far theres 2 street truck hoppers,,so we will be happy to welcome you and friends to our show,rules ,,if radical,,do anything to the suspention,as long you dont have more than 16 batteries and only 2 pumps for front and 2 for the back,,,street,,only 1 pump front,,and no mre than 10 batteries,, :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

HERE SOME OF THE HOP RULES:

SINGLE PUMP= 10 BATTERIES,UPPER TRAILING ARMS NOT TO EXEED MORE THAN 3 INCHES,LOWER NO MORE THAN 2,IF IT HAS DROP DOWNS,,MAY STAY IN THE SAME CATEGORY,,BUT IF EXTREME EXTENDED DROP DOWNS ,,MAY JUMP TO A DOUBLE PUMP CATEGORY.

DOUBLE PUMP=14 BATTERIES,UPPER TRAILING ARMS NO MORE THAN 5 INCHES,,LOWER NO MORE THAN 3 INCHES,DROP DOWNS ALLOWED,

SINGLE PUMP RADICAL=14 BATTERIES,REAR SUSPENTION,NOT TO LOCK UP MORE THAN 50 INCHES FROM GROUND TO BOTTOM OF BUMPER IF ANY,
DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL=16 BATTERIES,REAR SUSPENTION,,WHO CARES HOW HIGH IT GOES,IF STUCK WILL THE LAST HOP COUNT BEFORE GETTING STUCK,NO DOUBLE SWTCH ACTION UNLESS YOU WANT TO EXIBIT,,ALL EXIBITION RADICALS WILL GET SOME CASH TOO,ALL CAR MUST LAY AT 24 INCHES OR LOWER,NO TIRES BIGGER THAN 185/75/14, OR 185/75/13'S,IF YOU HAVE A CAR THAT DOESNT FIT ON ANY OF THIS CATEGORIES,BRING IT AND WE WILL MAKE A NEW ONE FOR YOU!!ANY MORE QUESTIONS FELL FRE TO EMAIL ME OR CALL,,[email protected] or (503)757 9732


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WHOS DOWN FOR THAT HOP! :wave:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

your gonna hop trucks vs chevys or g bodys?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jun 28 2007, 09:09 PM~8198634
> *your gonna hop trucks vs chevys or g bodys?
> *


trucks vs trucks,chevys vs chevys,,fare for all.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 26 2007, 11:08 PM~8185014
> *ANY ROOM FOR TUCKS TO HOP AND WHAT PAGE ARE YOUR RULES ON  :0  :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
> *


COME UP HOMIEEE :biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

SUP CHINGON


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jun 30 2007, 10:04 PM~8211213
> *SUP CHINGON
> *


QUE PASA HOMIE,,GET READY FOR THE 29TH,,I'LL SEE YA AT CHEHALIS :biggrin:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Quick question chingon.what category my regal falls in?9batt. Caddy lower triling arms 1 in.longer than stock and I have drop downs.Last time I was out there I had to hop the wagon and I'm only not hitting a lot of inches.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

was good nene


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> Quick question chingon.what category my regal falls in?9batt. Caddy lower triling arms 1 in.longer than stock and I have drop downs.Last time I was out there I had to hop the wagon and I'm only not hitting a lot of inches.
> QUIOVO HOMIE,,YOU ARE GOOD TO GO FOR THE SINGLE PUMP STREET CATEGORY,,IM SURE YOU MET THE RULES WE HAVE POSTED,,AS I SAID BEFORE,,DROP DOWN ARE OK,,AS LONG THEY ARE NOT EXTREMELY LONG,,CADDY TRAILING ARMS ARE OK,,OR EXTENDED TO THE MAXIMUM,,UPPER 3 LOWER 2 INCHES.SO BRING YOUR TRAVIESO AND TELL TODD WE WILL BE HAPPY TO HAVE YOUR TEAM COME UP HERE!!LOTS OF OTHER HOPPERS TO ATTEND THIS SHOW!! :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU KNOW IT WILL BE POPPIN AFTER THE SHOW TOO


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

it almost itme for the big show


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 1 2007, 10:36 AM~8212794
> *YOU KNOW IT WILL BE POPPIN AFTER THE SHOW TOO
> *


after the show every one goes to casa colima restaurant to get some food and more HYDRUILICS ACTION AT THE CASA COLIMAS PARKING LOT ,,WE WILL BE GIVING MAP TO GET THERE,,ABOUT 1 MILE FROM THE STADIUM!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Jul 1 2007, 01:03 AM~8211772
> *Quick question chingon.what category my regal falls in?9batt.  Caddy lower triling arms 1 in.longer than stock and I have drop downs.Last time I was out there I had to hop the wagon and I'm only not hitting a lot of inches.
> *


THE PURO LOCOS HOPPERS WILL NOT HOP FOR THE MONEY!!JUST FOT THE PPL! :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ANY ONE INTERESTED ON A SPACE VENDOR??LET ME KNOW,,CALL ME (503)757 9732


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 2 2007, 09:45 AM~8218106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE IS NEXT,,AFTER THE PACIFIC CAR SHOW!!MARK IT DOWN ON YOUR TO GO DO IT LIST!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

get radical!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 8 2007, 09:56 PM~8263063
> *get radical!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


OHH YEAH BOY,,WE WILL GET RADICAL,,HOPE THESE GUY FROM OUTTA STATE MAKE IT SAFE HERE!!


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

hey billy remeber this............


http://youtube.com/watch?v=u_yq8hYZH44


http://youtube.com/watch?v=owam9Hbs-y0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 10 2007, 06:56 AM~8273316
> *hey billy remeber this............
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=u_yq8hYZH44
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=owam9Hbs-y0
> *


OHH YEAH THAT WAS A LONG TIME AGO,,M LIKE A YEAR AGO!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 10 2007, 06:56 AM~8273316
> *hey billy remeber this............
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=u_yq8hYZH44
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=owam9Hbs-y0
> *


the second link.....where was that at??


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 2 2007, 09:45 AM~8218106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie!!!.........SPELL CHECK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jul 11 2007, 10:34 AM~8283802
> *the second link.....where was that at??
> *


RAZEDEZING PARKING LOT,,


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 11 2007, 11:52 AM~8284349
> *RAZEDEZING PARKING LOT,,
> *


tight  .....so whats up billy what have you been up to homie??


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jul 13 2007, 07:08 AM~8300011
> *tight  .....so whats up billy what have you been up to homie??
> *


NADA,JUST GETING EVERYTHING READY FOR THE 29TH,,,


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

don't forget to save us an extra spot for the bbq and tent


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*LOOK FOR RIDER CHRONICLES 2 BE BRINGING THE ENTERTAINMENT

NW ARTISTS:

MR PATRON
UNEEK
YOUNG STREETS
BLACC SLAP
MOTIV 1
HEC G.I.
8 PROOF

4 MORE ON THEM CHECK OUT: WWW.NEWLIVEPRODUCTIONS.COM*


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 14 2007, 05:01 PM~8309199
> *don't forget to save us an extra spot for the bbq and tent
> *


AS LONG YOU SHARE THE TACOS IS ALL GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 14 2007, 05:03 PM~8309209
> *LOOK FOR RIDER CHRONICLES 2  BE BRINGING THE ENTERTAINMENT
> 
> NW ARTISTS:
> ...


THESE AND MORE TO BE ANNOUNCED,,PLUS A LOTS OF HOT LOOKING MOMMAS FOR THE WET T-SHIRT CONTEST, :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## Tiny 82 (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jul 11 2007, 10:34 AM~8283802
> *the second link.....where was that at??
> *


X2 ON THAT SECOND LINK. WUS UP ESES WUS UP BILLY ITS ALMOST TIME CANT WAIT FOR THE 29TH


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 14 2007, 07:56 PM~8310147
> *:0
> THESE AND MORE TO BE ANNOUNCED,,PLUS A LOTS OF HOT LOOKING MOMMAS FOR THE WET T-SHIRT CONTEST, :cheesy:
> *



Hope not the same ONE from last year...that girl was nothing nice??....i hope you recruited some new ones......


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Jul 15 2007, 12:17 AM~8311104
> *Hope not the same ONE from last  year...that girl was nothing nice??....i hope you recruited some new ones......
> *


WERE YOU AT THE RAZEDEZING SHOW LAST YEAR?DID YOU SEE ALL THE BABES GETTING NAKED? IF YOU DIDNT,, THEN THIS IS YOUR CHANCE TO SEE ACTION LIKE THIS,,NOT TO MENTION THIS TIME THERE TWICE AS MUCH WOMEN AS LAST YEAR,,CONFIRMED,,I SPOKE TO THE ALREADY ,THEY CANT WAIT TO SHOW WHAT THEY GOT!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

revolutions show homie- and yes booty booty rockn everywhere


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tiny 82_@Jul 14 2007, 10:34 PM~8310650
> *X2 ON THAT SECOND LINK. WUS UP ESES WUS UP BILLY ITS ALMOST TIME CANT WAIT FOR THE 29TH
> *


PURO LOCOS STILL GETTING BIG,,NOW SALEM CHAPTER,,QUIOVO TINY!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jul 13 2007, 04:33 PM~8304018
> *
> *


ORALE HOMIE,,SO,,YOU BRINGING SOME LADIES ALONG WITH YOUR CREW,,IS THE ONE GIRL WITH THE AIR BRUSH COMING?I WILL SAVE A SPOT FOR HER TO DO HER ART!!LETHER KNOW :cheesy:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 15 2007, 10:14 AM~8312148
> *ORALE HOMIE,,SO,,YOU BRINGING SOME LADIES ALONG WITH YOUR CREW,,IS THE ONE GIRL WITH THE AIR BRUSH COMING?I WILL SAVE A SPOT FOR HER TO DO HER ART!!LETHER KNOW :cheesy:
> *


HOW MUCH PAY FOR RADICAL DOUBLE.?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 15 2007, 10:17 AM~8312158
> *HOW MUCH PAY FOR RADICAL DOUBLE.?
> *


SUP HOMIE,,AS I SAID BEFORE ,,WE ARE GIVING AWAY $2500,,OO FOR ALL CATEGORIES,,NOW DIVIDE THAT IN HOW MANY CATEGORIES WE HAVE,,4 CATEGORIES,,THAT IS ABOUT$700.00 BONES PER CATEGORY,,IF WE CAN GET AT LIST 3 CARS,,BUT STILL GIVING BIG DOLLARS IF ONLY ONE CAR OR 2,,YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM,,THERES COUPLE OTHER GUYS BRINGING DOUBLE PUMP RADICALS,,SO COME AND HOP FOR THOSE 7 OR MAYBE 8 HUNDRED BILLS,,


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 15 2007, 10:25 AM~8312202
> *SUP HOMIE,,AS I SAID BEFORE  ,,WE ARE GIVING AWAY $2500,,OO FOR ALL CATEGORIES,,NOW DIVIDE THAT IN HOW MANY CATEGORIES WE HAVE,,4 CATEGORIES,,THAT IS ABOUT$700.00 BONES PER CATEGORY,,IF WE CAN GET AT LIST 3 CARS,,BUT STILL GIVING BIG DOLLARS IF ONLY ONE CAR OR 2,,YOU SHOULD HAVE NO PROBLEM,,THERES COUPLE OTHER GUYS BRINGING DOUBLE PUMP RADICALS,,SO COME AND HOP FOR THOSE 7 OR MAYBE 8 HUNDRED BILLS,,
> *


IM GOING TO LRM SHOW IN HOUSTON TX THE 22ND AND STOPPING IN LA
FOR 2 DAYS, I THINK I MIGHT BE BACK ON THAT THURSDAY I HOPE, AND I WILL BRING MY 64 IF I MAKE IT BACK IN TIME


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 15 2007, 10:17 AM~8312158
> *HOW MUCH PAY FOR RADICAL DOUBLE.?
> *


HEY KILLA,,ABOUT THOSE MOTORS??BRING COUPLE TO THE SHOW,,I WILL GET THEM FROM YA!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 15 2007, 10:28 AM~8312221
> *HEY KILLA,,ABOUT THOSE MOTORS??BRING COUPLE TO THE SHOW,,I WILL GET THEM FROM YA!!
> *


OK I WILL HAVE SOMETHING GOOD FOR YOU.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

northwest!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Im trying to get my car done but if i dont ill still be there


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 15 2007, 01:03 PM~8312929
> *Im trying to get my car done but if i dont ill still be there
> *


 :thumbsup: I KNOW YOUR LITTLE EYES WILL HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH ALL THESE HOT LADIES WALKING AROUND,,AND IF YOU DONT SEE MANY,,THE REMEMBER THERES A BUNCH OF STRIP CLUBS AROUND HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 15 2007, 10:12 AM~8312141
> *PURO LOCOS STILL GETTING BIG,,NOW SALEM CHAPTER,,QUIOVO TINY!!
> *


WELL SAID.................................AMEN :worship:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

2 MORE WEEKS


----------



## chepe v (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 15 2007, 09:12 AM~8312141
> *PURO LOCOS STILL GETTING BIG,,NOW SALEM CHAPTER,,QUIOVO TINY!!
> *


Hell yeah Homie! and its only gonna get bigger and better. 13 more days till showtime :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chepe v_@Jul 16 2007, 11:00 PM~8324832
> *Hell yeah Homie! and its only gonna get bigger and better. 13 more days till showtime :biggrin:
> *


what up chepe??


----------



## chepe v (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jul 17 2007, 07:55 AM~8326596
> *what up chepe??
> *


que onda lil juan como andas del tu-ru-ru :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chepe v_@Jul 17 2007, 05:19 PM~8330642
> *que onda lil juan como andas del tu-ru-ru :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: .........Y tu como andas del fu-fu-ru-fu?! :roflmao:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jul 18 2007, 07:50 AM~8335348
> *:happysad: .........Y tu como andas del fu-fu-ru-fu?! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: LOS DOS CABRONES LO TRAEN BIEN APESTOSO!! :uh:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 18 2007, 06:55 PM~8340423
> *:biggrin: LOS DOS CABRONES LO TRAEN BIEN APESTOSO!! :uh:
> *



:tears: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

TOO CLOSE TO PORTLAND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE HOMIES PEACE AND WHEN THE WEST COAST COMES ON THE 5TH WERE COMING LARGE HOPEFULLY YOU HOMIES WILL SET UP A AFTER SHOW HOPP AND WHATEVER COMES AFTER THAT


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 19 2007, 11:46 AM~8345376
> * TOO CLOSE TO PORTLAND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE HOMIES PEACE AND WHEN THE WEST COAST COMES ON THE 5TH WERE COMING LARGE HOPEFULLY YOU HOMIES WILL SET UP A AFTER SHOW HOPP AND WHATEVER COMES AFTER THAT
> *


WELL SAID,,I THINK THERE SHOULD BE NO PROBLEM AN AFTER SHOW HOP!THERES A PARK REALLY CLOSE BY!!WE,THE PURO LOCOS ARE DOWN FOR THA HOP!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 19 2007, 02:02 PM~8346503
> *WELL SAID,,I THINK THERE SHOULD BE NO PROBLEM AN AFTER SHOW HOP!THERES A PARK REALLY CLOSE BY!!WE,THE PURO LOCOS ARE DOWN FOR THA HOP!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

i thinkin i might come out and check the event and take some pics for the people who cant make it :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 19 2007, 03:58 PM~8348039
> *i thinkin i might come out and check the event and take some pics for the people who cant make it  :biggrin:
> *


nw l.i.l photographer!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 19 2007, 02:21 PM~8347259
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IT ALWAYS GOES DOWN AFTER THE SHOW HOMIE.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jul 19 2007, 05:16 PM~8348203
> *nw l.i.l photographer!!
> *


only if i got paid doin it...lol :biggrin:


----------



## chepe v (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 18 2007, 05:55 PM~8340423
> *:biggrin: LOS DOS CABRONES LO TRAEN BIEN APESTOSO!! :uh:
> *


el juanillo lo trai que guacatelas!!! :barf:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jul 19 2007, 04:33 PM~8348354
> *only if i got paid doin it...lol  :biggrin:
> *


well u got a fan here homie


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chepe v_@Jul 19 2007, 06:15 PM~8348612
> *el juanillo lo trai que guacatelas!!! :barf:
> *


IF ONLY LIL JUAN AND CHEPE-V WERE WOMEN,,IMAGINE THAT STINKY PUSSY,NOT TO MENTION HAIRY LIKE A MUTTA FUCKA :biggrin:


----------



## Tiny 82 (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 19 2007, 09:38 PM~8350587
> *IF ONLY LIL JUAN AND CHEPE-V WERE WOMEN,,IMAGINE THAT STINKY PUSSY,NOT TO MENTION HAIRY LIKE A MUTTA FUCKA :biggrin:
> *


IMAGINING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: UGLY ASS PIC.:werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chepe v_@Jul 19 2007, 06:15 PM~8348612
> *el juanillo lo trai que guacatelas!!! :barf:
> *


that makes two of us :0


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 19 2007, 09:38 PM~8350587
> *IF ONLY LIL JUAN AND CHEPE-V WERE WOMEN,,IMAGINE THAT STINKY PUSSY,NOT TO MENTION HAIRY LIKE A MUTTA FUCKA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 
IF I WAS A WOMAN MINE WOULD BE JUST THE WAY YOURS WOULD BE IF YOU WERE A WOMAN :biggrin: :biggrin: ............NOW CHEPE-V ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT STINKY AND HAIRY STORY :roflmao:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

at the puro locos show were going to get hyphy










were going to be on the bumper









and gas hopping


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 20 2007, 07:57 AM~8352360
> *at the puro locos show were going to get hyphy
> 
> 
> ...











:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

the elephant is twinky and the other guy is billy







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 20 2007, 08:09 AM~8352427
> *the elephant is twinky and the other guy is billy
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OHH HELL NO..I DONT HAVE HAIR!!


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 20 2007, 12:16 PM~8353972
> *OHH HELL NO..I DONT HAVE HAIR!!
> *


YOU OFFICIALLY DO
:roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT ABOUT YOUR BACK HAIR!?? HAHA


----------



## chepe v (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 19 2007, 08:38 PM~8350587
> *IF ONLY LIL JUAN AND CHEPE-V WERE WOMEN,,IMAGINE THAT STINKY PUSSY,NOT TO MENTION HAIRY LIKE A MUTTA FUCKA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Te Sales Compa!


----------



## Tiny 82 (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chepe v_@Jul 20 2007, 06:16 PM~8355948
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Te Sales Compa!
> *


 :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

TTT...next sunday, billy you get my PM...??


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 19 2007, 09:38 PM~8350587
> *IF ONLY LIL JUAN AND CHEPE-V WERE WOMEN,,IMAGINE THAT STINKY PUSSY,NOT TO MENTION HAIRY LIKE A MUTTA FUCKA :biggrin:
> *


yeah right... lil juan would have a landing strip  and chepe would keep it like he keeps his hair :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 21 2007, 02:43 PM~8359841
> *TTT...next sunday, billy you get my PM...??
> *


I DID HOMIE,,I WILL CALL THEMM MONDAY MORNING,,THANX


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WAIT RIDERS


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Is there an addy or directions for this show ???


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 22 2007, 08:10 PM~8366824
> *Is there an addy or directions for this show ???
> *


THERE SHURE IS,,FROM NORTH,I-5 SOUTH,GET TO I-405 SOUTH,THEN TAKE US 26 WEST LIKE IF YOU WERE GOING TO THE OREGON COAST,,FROM THERE DRIVE ABOUT 7 MILES ,,TAKE EXIT 62A TO HILLSBORO,,CANT MISS IT FROM THERE YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO SEE THE STADIUM FROM FREEWAY,HERES THE ADDRESS:
4450 NW 229TH AVE,
HILLSBORO OR, 97124


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 22 2007, 09:20 PM~8367572
> *THERE SHURE IS,,FROM NORTH,I-5 SOUTH,GET TO I-405 SOUTH,THEN TAKE US 26 WEST LIKE IF YOU WERE GOING TO THE OREGON COAST,,FROM THERE DRIVE ABOUT 7 MILES ,,TAKE EXIT 62A TO HILLSBORO,,CANT MISS IT FROM THERE YOU SHOULD BE ABLE TO SEE THE STADIUM FROM FREEWAY,HERES THE ADDRESS:
> 4450 NW 229TH AVE,
> HILLSBORO OR, 97124
> *


Thanks Billy


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chepe v_@Jul 20 2007, 06:16 PM~8355948
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Te Sales Compa!
> *


QUE QUE???


----------



## chepe v (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jul 23 2007, 06:18 AM~8369512
> *QUE QUE???
> 
> *


pinche POCHO! :twak:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cant wait!!!


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chepe v_@Jul 23 2007, 06:35 PM~8374138
> *pinche POCHO! :twak:
> *


Y TU..COCHO :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## chepe v (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jul 24 2007, 01:47 PM~8381055
> *Y TU..COCHO :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


el mio anda bien, y el tuyo? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chepe v_@Jul 24 2007, 05:44 PM~8382284
> *el mio anda bien, y el tuyo?  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


este guey :roflmao:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

ay cabron,,4 more days,,i better get the stuff ready,,every one coming to the show welcome homies,,nice wather expected,,


----------



## Tiny 82 (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 25 2007, 08:08 PM~8391890
> *ay cabron,,4 more days,,i better get the stuff ready,,every one coming to the show welcome homies,,nice wather expected,,
> *


PUES ALIBIANA ESA PINCHE CONCHOTA AND GET THE SHIT READY U KNOW ITS GONA GO DOWN BIG ON SANDAY :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so is there any out of town hoppers coming up?


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

whats the quickest way to hillsboro from salem?? i take the long way, to enjoy the greenery...i mean the scenery uffin:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tiny 82_@Jul 25 2007, 09:25 PM~8392746
> *PUES ALIBIANA ESA PINCHE CONCHOTA AND GET THE SHIT READY U KNOW ITS GONA GO DOWN BIG ON SANDAY :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH......WHAT HE SAID^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 25 2007, 09:26 PM~8392757
> *so is there any out of town hoppers coming up?
> *


SEATTLE HOPPERS,PERHAPS AZ AND NV,,NORTH CALI


----------



## Tiny 82 (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 26 2007, 11:49 AM~8396785
> *SEATTLE HOPPERS,PERHAPS AZ AND NV,,NORTH CALI
> *


QUE ONDA BILLY ITS ALMOST TIME U READY ESE :around: :around: :around: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tiny 82_@Jul 27 2007, 12:10 AM~8403311
> *QUE ONDA BILLY ITS ALMOST TIME  U READY ESE :around:  :around:  :around:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


IF I COULD DO EVERYTHING AT MY OWN,,NOT,,SO YOU KNOW I NEED LOTS OF HELP,,IT TAKES A FEW OF US FOR A CAR SHOW LIKE THIS TO BE READY TO ROLL,,SO I WANT ALL OF YOU LAZY ASSES AT 7 AM, :biggrin:


----------



## Tiny 82 (Feb 27, 2007)

HAAAAA COME ON ESE SALEM IS ALWAYS READY TO ROLL.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

ttt....back 2 page one again...sunday!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

www.riderchronicles.com for them chronic riders :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

SEE YOU ALL THERE!! DRIVE SAFE.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jul 27 2007, 09:57 PM~8410822
> * SEE YOU ALL THERE!! DRIVE SAFE.
> *


YEP YUP,,HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU HERE TOMORROW,,ATTENTION,,AN AFTER SHOW PARTY :0 IS HAPPENING AT TEQUILAS LOCATED IN BEAVERTON,,MORE INFO AT THE SHOW!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any pre show partys tonight or places that are a must attend other than the ACROP :biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

huey call me we rolln on sunday 
billy don't forget my deal :biggrin: 








repin


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 28 2007, 10:30 AM~8413432
> *Any pre show partys tonight or places that are a must attend other than the ACROP :biggrin:
> *


DONT HAVE TO GO THAT FAR,,WE GOT STARZ AND THE DELPHINS CLOSE BY,,STUDIO 503,AND MMM LETS SEE IF I CAN FIND SOME OTHER PLACES,,ANY ONE HAS SOMETHING IN MIND??LET US KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jul 28 2007, 03:22 PM~8414641
> *huey call me we rolln on sunday
> billy don't forget my deal :biggrin:
> 
> ...


OK SISCO,,AS LONG YOU HOP THAT WAGON,, :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YYYESSS SSSSIRRRRR!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt
cant wait!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
so theres g onna be vendors for like hydro parts n stuff? i need a few hammers and springs??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I LL HAVE A FEW PARTS ON DECK


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

pics? didnt make it today..... :angry:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD TIMES TODAY NO DRAMA- HOPE PEEPS ENJOYED THE LIVE ENTERTAINMENT -SEE BILLY I GOT YOUR BACK HOMIE. THANKS FOR EVERYONE STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT!!!!!!!

GET YOUR RIDE ON.....SAW SOME NICE CARS 2 DAY.

SEE EVERYONE NEXT WEEK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

it was somewhat empty for a good while, 
i sat down and kicked it for a minute with the homie, 
stood back up out of my chair 30 minutes later and the joint was PACKED... 
spectators had to park there car across the street and then some,
if you missed this show....might wanna make plans to be there next year..


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*WHERE THE PICS FOR THE PEOPLE THAT COULDN'T ATTEND THE SHOW*


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 29 2007, 07:56 PM~8422325
> *WHERE THE PICS FOR THE PEOPLE THAT COULDN'T ATTEND THE SHOW
> *


X2


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I JUST WANNA THANK EVERY ONE WHO MADE IT,,THOSE OUTHA STATE THANX,BIG N9ICK YOU MADE IT HOMIE,PROPS FOR ALL VIDEO FILMING GUYS,RIDER CHONICLES,LICKS AND TRICH IM THE SAME WITH BOTH OF YOU,THANX ALL THE CAR CLUBS,FOR THOSE WHO COULDNT MAKE IT,,THERES ALWAYS A NEXT TIME,,THE ONLY BAD THING WAS THOSE FUCKERS BEING ASSHOLES WITH THE BIKINI LADIES,,HOPE YOU BURN IN HELL,,,PEACE OUT FOR ALL,,POST PICS FOR HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS,,SEE YA AT PORTLAND NEXT SUNDAY,,PURO LOCOS GIVES PROPS TO ALL OF YOU..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Was a good show and turn out


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

lets not forget about the delicious food!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my hina and i drove 2-1/2 hours to be there for an hour but it turned out to be good,i have a few good pics and video but i have dial up so it took me 5 minutes for just one freakin pic


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MUCH LUV LOCOS


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jul 29 2007, 08:21 PM~8421959
> *it was somewhat empty for a good while,
> i sat down and kicked it for a minute with the homie,
> stood back up out of my chair 30 minutes later and the joint was PACKED...
> ...


amen to that
:worship:


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 29 2007, 10:36 PM~8423100
> *I JUST WANNA THANK EVERY ONE WHO MADE IT,,THOSE OUTHA STATE THANX,BIG N9ICK YOU MADE IT HOMIE,PROPS FOR ALL VIDEO FILMING GUYS,RIDER CHONICLES,LICKS AND TRICH IM THE SAME WITH BOTH OF YOU,THANX ALL THE CAR CLUBS,FOR THOSE WHO COULDNT MAKE IT,,THERES ALWAYS A NEXT TIME,,THE ONLY BAD THING WAS THOSE FUCKERS BEING ASSHOLES WITH THE BIKINI LADIES,,HOPE YOU BURN IN HELL,,,PEACE OUT FOR ALL,,POST PICS FOR HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS,,SEE YA AT PORTLAND NEXT SUNDAY,,PURO LOCOS GIVES PROPS TO ALL OF YOU..
> *



well said about those fuckers being assholes with the BIKINI LADIES....thought that was fucked up myself :angry:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 29 2007, 11:40 PM~8423383
> *Was a good show and turn out
> *


THANX FOR BEING THERE BIG "T",WE ARE GLAD THAT SHOWTIME C.C. REPRESENTED WITH A DOUBLE PUMP(AND WON),THANK GARRY FOR ME.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Jul 30 2007, 02:08 AM~8423841
> *lets not forget about the delicious food!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my hina and i drove 2-1/2 hours to be there for an hour but it turned out to be good,i have a few good pics and video but i have dial up so it took me 5 minutes for just one freakin pic
> 
> 
> ...


QUE PASO PINCHE CHICO,IM GLAD YOU ENJOYED THE SHOW,NICE PIC,DAMN NOW I HAVE TO FIX MY DRIVE LINE TO BE AT THE LOWRIDER SHOW AND REPRESENT PURO LOCOS AND THE NORTHWEST


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 29 2007, 09:36 PM~8423100
> *I JUST WANNA THANK EVERY ONE WHO MADE IT,,THOSE OUTHA STATE THANX,BIG N9ICK YOU MADE IT HOMIE,PROPS FOR ALL VIDEO FILMING GUYS,RIDER CHONICLES,LICKS AND TRICH IM THE SAME WITH BOTH OF YOU,THANX ALL THE CAR CLUBS,FOR THOSE WHO COULDNT MAKE IT,,THERES ALWAYS A NEXT TIME,,THE ONLY BAD THING WAS THOSE FUCKERS BEING ASSHOLES WITH THE BIKINI LADIES,,HOPE YOU BURN IN HELL,,,PEACE OUT FOR ALL,,POST PICS FOR HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS,,SEE YA AT PORTLAND NEXT SUNDAY,,PURO LOCOS GIVES PROPS TO ALL OF YOU..
> *


Thank You, Puro Locos I was very Impressed to see the amount of effort your club put into this show. I understand how hard it is and Im glad to see you guys are not disscouraged by the bad attendance other show have had in our area. I can see this show becoming something very big. I enjoyed the show and I will deffinatly be back. Good Job Puro Locos, great show!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 29 2007, 10:40 PM~8423383
> *Was a good show and turn out
> *



lets give the bikini contestants a different exit next time..
all i know is big tone almost killed 3 spectators while they were walking 
across the parking lot and tonys on the way out the gate......
KEEP YOUR EYES ON THE ROAD TONE......... :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

HAD A GOOD TIME GOT SOME GOOD VIDEO

RYAN, I LEFT MY DUM ASS CHAIRS THERE HOPE YOU GOT THEM?

YOU GUYS DON'T FOR GET SEP,9TH $500 PRIZE FOR HOPP!!!
AND SOME REAL CASH $200 FOR BIKINI CONTEST!!!
HERES SOME PICS.


BIGG KENDOGG OUT!!
SEE YA IN THE STREETS!!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

ALMOST FORGOT TO SAY, ANYBODY THROWING CHANGE AT THE STAGE AT THIS BIKINI CONTEST IS FUCKED!!!! WE WILL BE ALL FILMING THE SHIT!!!
UNLESS YOU CAN HIT IT RIGHT IN THE CENTER OF THOSE TITS :biggrin:


----------



## Tiny 82 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Tiny 82 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Tiny 82 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## Tiny 82 (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tiny 82_@Jul 30 2007, 05:19 PM~8429864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INDIVIDUALS CC REPRESENTED BIG TIME WITH THOSE IMPALAS,,NICE RIDES


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tiny 82_@Jul 30 2007, 05:15 PM~8429826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX TO DIAMOND MIKE,ROLERZ ONLY AND ALL THE WASHINGTON PPL AS WELL :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD TIMES!!!!!!!! BY ALL!!! THROWING COINS WAS RUDE... UNLESS YOU CAN GET IT IN THE SLOT. HENDOG I DONT HAVE YOUR CHAIRS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!! FUCKK HOPE THE WERENT NICE... THAT 1 PAID 4 DOLLAS A PIECE ON MINE.. ANOTHER CHAIR CASUALTY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry i missed the show,maybe ill make next years...

i was a lil busy saving for the portland trip instead...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

C U SOON LIL V


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 29 2007, 11:36 PM~8423100
> *I JUST WANNA THANK EVERY ONE WHO MADE IT,,THOSE OUTHA STATE THANX,BIG N9ICK YOU MADE IT HOMIE,PROPS FOR ALL VIDEO FILMING GUYS,RIDER CHONICLES,LICKS AND TRICH IM THE SAME WITH BOTH OF YOU,THANX ALL THE CAR CLUBS,FOR THOSE WHO COULDNT MAKE IT,,THERES ALWAYS A NEXT TIME,,THE ONLY BAD THING WAS THOSE FUCKERS BEING ASSHOLES WITH THE BIKINI LADIES,,HOPE YOU BURN IN HELL,,,PEACE OUT FOR ALL,,POST PICS FOR HOPPERS AND SHOW CARS,,SEE YA AT PORTLAND NEXT SUNDAY,,PURO LOCOS GIVES PROPS TO ALL OF YOU..
> *


thjanks billy it was a good show let's keep-on mak'in it bigger :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

GOOD SHOW PURO LOCOS NICE TURNOUT :nicoderm:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

que honda chingon!!!!!!!!!fuck the driveline,you had plenty of ese power to push ,,,,i didnt wanna get too close cuz i had my 2 month old and didnt wanna get squished or have car parts flying at us,,, :biggrin: ,you put on a good show homie,,see ya t the lrm show


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

DAMN BILLY THAT DRIVE LINE WAS SOME CRACY SHIT :loco:...YOU STILL PULLED IT OFF AND TOOK THE SHOW THOUGH..GOOD JOB HOMIE


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OUR NAME SAYS IT ALL,,PURO LOCOS,,WE DONT GIVE A FUNK!WE DOIT FOR THE PPL TO ENJOY!FUCK I DIDNT GET ANY PHONE NUMBER OF THOSE MAMACITAS WALKING AROUND,,I GUESS I HAVE TO WAIT FOR YOUR SISTER LIL JUAN!


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 31 2007, 07:52 AM~8435064
> *OUR NAME SAYS IT ALL,,PURO LOCOS,,WE DONT GIVE A FUNK!WE DOIT FOR THE PPL TO ENJOY!FUCK I DIDNT GET ANY PHONE NUMBER OF THOSE MAMACITAS WALKING AROUND,,I GUESS I HAVE TO WAIT FOR YOUR SISTER LIL JUAN!
> *


JUST MAKE SURE YOU GET HER NUMBER THOUGH :biggrin: 
:roflmao:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Juan_@Jul 31 2007, 06:44 AM~8435020
> *
> 
> 
> ...


92 inches.......thats the puro locos way


----------



## chevyseller06 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by chevyseller06_@Jul 31 2007, 10:32 AM~8436311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any more info??like hop class and payouts if any??let us know :biggrin:


----------



## chevyseller06 (Sep 4, 2006)

Depending on how many hoppers we get, we will make different class categories for the hoppers with cash prizes


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

idaho?


----------



## Lil_Juan (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 31 2007, 09:34 AM~8435827
> *92 inches.......thats the puro locos way
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

AYY GUEY!!!


----------

